# Neuaufbau Cube Stereo 2010



## toyoraner (20. September 2011)

So, ich habe mal den aktuellen Stand noch oben geholt, denn ich denke es wurde genug daran rumgebaut und das "Projekt" ist jetzt soweit fertig! Das Stereo läuft jetzt die 5. Saison - i am happy too.

Hier meine aktuellen 2016er Specs:

Rahmen:		  26" Cube Stereo 2010 / 18Zoll
Federgabel:	  RockShox Revelation DPA 150mm Modell 2015 tapered
Dämpfer:		  Fox RP23 BV mit kleiner Luftkammer, Tune L/M, Huberbushings
Steuersatz:	   oben FSA Orbit ZS1.5 / unten Cane Creek 40 EC44
Vorbau:			 Race Face Ride Modell 2010 90mm
Lenker:			  Race Face Turbine 3/4 Riser, 31.8mm x 725mm
Griffe:				Ergon GE1
Bremse:			   Magura MT4 + Storm-Scheiben 180mm vorn/hinten
Kurbel:			  Race Face Turbine 2fach 24/38Zähne + X-Type Innenlager
Schalthebel:	 Shimano XT 780
Schaltzüge:	   durchgängig Jagwire Ripcord L3
Zughalter:		Syntace 3fach
Schaltwerk:	   Shimano XT 786 10fach shadow+, midcage
Kassette:		Shimano XT 785 11-36Zähne
Umwerfer:		Shimano XT 785 2fach  topswing, dual-pull
Kette:				 Shimano XT HG95
Pedale:			  Shimano XT 785
Laufräder:		NoTubes ZTR Flow EX, Hope Pro 2 Evo und Saphim CX-Ray
Reifen:			   VR Conti Trailking Protection 2.4 / HR Conti Mountainking Protection 2.4
Schläuche:		Schwalbe 13F
Sattel:			   Ergon SMC3 Größe M
Sattelklemme: Hope 34.9mm o. Schnellspanner, selbstgebaute Zughalterung für Reverb
Sattelstütze:	 RockShox Reverb 34.9mm/125mm Auszug

und natürlich paar Impressionen:













Mehr Fotos findet ihr über mein Profil und zum Werdegang - einfach runterlesen.

Grüße

Der Dirk



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Cube(aner),

Erstmal hoffe ich, das ich in diesem Unterforum gut aufgehoben bin und
fachkräftige Unterstützung bekomme!
Also, mein Winterprojekt Cube Stereo steht nun vor der Tür und ich versuche jetzt Teilemäßig zu recherchieren bzw. bin auf Informationsfindung. Einen 2010er Rahmen nenne ich bereits mein Eigen.

Im Moment beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema Steuersatz.
Es wird ein Reduzierender benötigt, da 1 1/8 Gabel. Folgende
Alternativen zum FSA Orbit ZR1.5, der ja von Cube ab Werk verbaut wird, habe ich gefunden:

Sixpack The Cup, Crank Brothers Opium C Reducer, FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro Reduction, NC-17 Imperator S-pro 1.5, Syncros FBI


1. Frage: Habe ich die Richtigen rausgesucht?

2. Frage: Gibt es weitere Alternativen?

3. Frage: Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den genannten Steuersätzen im Stereo, vor allem mit dem Sixpack, gemacht?


Grüße

Dirk


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2011)

Crank Brothers Opium C Reducer, FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro Reduction, NC-17 Imperator S-pro 1.5, Syncros FBI
Das sind alle Steuersätze mit External Cup (außenliegende Lagerung), dadurch bekommst aber eine höhere Einbauhöhe der Gabel (Veränderung der Geometrie)!
Sixpack The Cup, FSA Orbit ZR1.5 sind dagegen semi-integrated (ZS, ZeroStack).
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/S.H.I.S_doku_20101216.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (28. November 2011)

Sooo, die Teile sind soweit alle da. Beschäftige mich gerade ein bissl mit den Details. Meine heutige Frage bezieht sich auf den Schaltzug des Umwerfers. Ich habe mir die Jagwire L3 Ripcord geholt, haben wohl einige im Forum auch am Stereo, und gerade mal geschaut wegen der genauen Zugführung. Der Schaltzug wird ja von unten durch die "3d-Box" nach oben geführt, so das oben nur noch der Innenzug rausguckt. Leider passt aber die Endkappe des Ripcords nicht in die untere Führung. Ohne Endkappe würde ich es mit Hängen und Würgen wohl hineinbekommen, müßte man minimal aufbohren. Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, ob das okay wäre die Endkappe wegzulassen??!! Auf den Durchmesser der Endkappe aufbohren wäre wohl to much. Da bleibt Außen kein "Fleisch" mehr.

Bild siehe hier...

http://home.arcor.de/toyoraner/Foto0304.jpg

In freudiger Erwartung eurer Tips...

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## Vincy (28. November 2011)

Geht da nur ohne Endkappe. Oben am besten zusätzlich eine Abdichtung (zB XTR) nehmen. 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xtr---gedichtete-abschlusskappen/aid:39971
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-seal-caps-iii-fuer-schaltung/aid:119017


----------



## toyoraner (30. November 2011)

@Vincy

DANKE! Erstmal

Bei dem Schaltzugset von Jagwire lagen Endkappen mit son ner ähnlichen Gummiabdichtung bei. Diese werd ich von oben draufsetzen und bisschen Silikon fixieren, das passt mit bissl Farbe abschleifen, genau saugend drauf.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Nächste Frage:

Würdet ihr sagen, das die Flächen schon plangefräßt sind und ich den Steuersatz einpressen kann? Ich würde sagen ja. DAs Maß habe ich auch mal grob mit dem Messschieber rundrum gemessen - paßt. Einpresswerkzeug habe ich nähmlich, nur die Fräße nicht. Somit würde ich mir den Gang zum Händler sparen können.

Hier ein Bild: http://home.arcor.de/toyoraner/steuerrohr.jpg


----------



## toyoraner (23. Februar 2012)

Bin mir bei den Bezeichnungen aus der Cube-Drehmomenttabelle nicht sicher. Habe es mal versucht zuzuordnen. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!!!

1 - Dämpferbefestigung Umlenkhebel
2 - Umlenkhebel Hauptrahmen
3 - Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe
4 - Dämpferbefestigung unten
5 - Hauptlager
6 - Horstlink (hinten an der Nabe, nicht auf Bild)


----------



## Schelle (23. Februar 2012)

Yepp, sollte so stimmen! Vergiss die Schraubensicherung ( Empfehlung: Loctite 243) nicht.


----------



## OIRAM (23. Februar 2012)

*@ toyoraner

Habe soeben in mein 2010 Stereo diesen Steuersatz eingepresst.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=29303&type=search

Viel Spaß noch, beim Aufbau des neuen...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## toyoraner (24. Februar 2012)

Schelle schrieb:


> Yepp, sollte so stimmen! Vergiss die Schraubensicherung ( Empfehlung: Loctite 243) nicht.



Danke! Loctite ist natürlich vorhanden ;-) 



OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ toyoraner
> 
> Habe soeben in mein 2010 Stereo diesen Steuersatz eingepresst.
> 
> ...



Ja den hatte ich auch erst im Auge, wäre aber knapp geworden mit der  Bauhöhe, da ich eine vorhandene Gabel mit bereits gekürztem Gabelschaft  verbauen wollte. Habe mich für den FSA entschieden, der auch Original  verbaut ist. Hat alles perfekt gepasst.
Bin zu 90% schon fertig. Nächste Woche noch Kette drauf, Umwerferzug verbauen und Schaltung einstellen. Dann gehts an´s Setup und endlich auf die Piste....


----------



## OIRAM (24. Februar 2012)

*Ja guck, ja guck... das wundert mich doch sehr. 
Den der originale Steuersatz von FSA, mit seinem kegelförmigen Spacer, welcher auch gleichzeitig die Dichtungskappe zum Lagerkonuszentrierring und dem eigentlichen Kugellager bildet, baut gut und gerne 25 mm höher.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Beppe (24. Februar 2012)

Für alle die sich noch nicht entschieden haben  Schaut Euch mal den Steuersatz von Syntace an. Den haben wir für unsere Fritzz Aufbauten verwendet. Die Steuerrohre der neuen Rahmensets waren im übrigen montagebereit vorbereitet, die Steuersätze liessen sich sahnig satt einziehen. Preislich hält sich der Syntace SS im Rahmen, Gewicht ist topp, Lagertausch ist easy. Der Gabelkonus ist geschlitzt und muss praktischerweise nur aufgesteckt werden.

Fotto: -> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pR30fD1iPT8/TxLtnTN-CuI/AAAAAAAAKq4/N1nt6_7jUGE/s720/DSC_9090.JPG

Was anderes.... wir haben uns bei den Fritzz die Arbeit gemacht, und die Aussenzuganschläge der Hinterbausitzstrebe aufgedremelt. So kann der hintere Schaltzug ohne grosse Fummeleien durchgängig verlegt werden. War ne Idee von meinem MTB Buddy und ist echt ne schöne, saubere Lösung.

Fotto: -> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WwXVM3YFJns/TxLtQKSZc-I/AAAAAAAAKq4/vwvRKXKSHj8/s720/DSC_9069.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (24. Februar 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Was anderes.... wir haben uns bei den Fritzz die Arbeit gemacht, und die Aussenzuganschläge der Hinterbausitzstrebe aufgedremelt. So kann der hintere Schaltzug ohne grosse Fummeleien durchgängig verlegt werden. War ne Idee von meinem MTB Buddy und ist echt ne schöne, saubere Lösung.
> 
> Fotto: -> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WwXVM3YFJns/TxLtQKSZc-I/AAAAAAAAKq4/vwvRKXKSHj8/s720/DSC_9069.JPG



Ist bei mir hinten auch durchgängig verlegt, aber habe mir das aufdremeln gespart, die Idee hatte ich auch. War mir letztendlich zu riskant wegen Schaden am Rahmen machen und so. Müsste dann ja auch wieder bisschen lackiert werden an den Stellen, wo was weggenommen wurde.
Habe einfach 3 Kabelbinder genommen und sieht auch sehr ordentlich aus.


----------



## toyoraner (24. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ja guck, ja guck... das wundert mich doch sehr.
> Den der originale Steuersatz von FSA, mit seinem kegelförmigen Spacer, welcher auch gleichzeitig die Dichtungskappe zum Lagerkonuszentrierring und dem eigentlichen Kugellager bildet, baut gut und gerne 25 mm höher.
> 
> Schönen Gruß, Mario*




Ja du hast natürlich recht! Eben dieser kegelförmige Spacer war mir wichtig, aus optischen Gründen vor allem.


----------



## derAndre (25. Februar 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Für alle die sich noch nicht entschieden haben  Schaut Euch mal den Steuersatz von Syntace an. Den haben wir für unsere Fritzz Aufbauten verwendet. Die Steuerrohre der neuen Rahmensets waren im übrigen montagebereit vorbereitet, die Steuersätze liessen sich sahnig satt einziehen. Preislich hält sich der Syntace SS im Rahmen, Gewicht ist topp, Lagertausch ist easy. Der Gabelkonus ist geschlitzt und muss praktischerweise nur aufgesteckt werden.
> 
> Fotto: -> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pR30fD1iPT8/TxLtnTN-CuI/AAAAAAAAKq4/N1nt6_7jUGE/s720/DSC_9090.JPG
> 
> ...



Ui, Ihr habt aufgerüstet? Aber beim Farbkonzept seid Ihr geblieben wa? Sieht schick aus! So langsam bin ich wirklich der letzte der mit weniger als 160mm Federweg unterwegs ist...

Da muss ich wohl noch mehr anner Technik feilen damit Ihr mich nicht alle Bergab stehen lasst.


----------



## Beppe (4. März 2012)

Sind sogar ein bischen mehr als 160mm geworden. Ich glaub aber nicht, dass sich mit den paar Milimetern Eure Jugend auf BMX Rädern wettmachen lässt.... 
Das Bild ist von Snooze's Fritzz....









derAndre schrieb:


> Ui, Ihr habt aufgerüstet? Aber beim Farbkonzept seid Ihr geblieben wa? Sieht schick aus! So langsam bin ich wirklich der letzte der mit weniger als 160mm Federweg unterwegs ist...
> 
> Da muss ich wohl noch mehr anner Technik feilen damit Ihr mich nicht alle Bergab stehen lasst.


----------



## toyoraner (12. März 2012)

So, die Operation ist vollbracht. Mein altes Radon Team ZR 7.0 hat sich Ã¼ber den Winter in ein Stereo verwandelt. Ausgangssituation im Sommer 2011 war ein Rahmenschaden am Team, der mich dazu nÃ¶tigte Diesen, spÃ¤testens im Winter zu tauschen. Da ich in absehbarer Zeit keinen Ersatzrahmen auftreiben konnte, wuchs in mir die Idee die Chance zu ergreifen und gleich auf ein Fully upzugraden. Gesagt getan, nach MaÃ- und TeilekompatibilitÃ¤tsvergleich sowie kurzer Probefahrt auf einem Stereo, habe ich ein Rahmenkit von 2010 gÃ¼nstig erworben. Die Geometrie Ã¤hnelt dem des ZR sehr und das meiste von den vorhandenen Komponenten passte.

  Nun zum Umbau. Zusammengefasst gab es eigentlich keinerlei Probleme, hat alles gepasst und funktioniert tadellos. Nur die Schaltzugverlegung, der Umwerfer und die Kette haben uns etwas mehr Zeit gekostet.
  Die Verlegung des Schaltzugs fÃ¼r das Schaltwerk ist von Cube rechts am Steuerrohr vorgesehen. Dies fÃ¼hrt aber zu einem, wie wir fanden, sehr engen Radius wenn man es kurz halten will, welches bei den etwas steifen AuÃenzÃ¼gen von Jagwire nicht so dolle daherkam.
  Also haben wir die letzte Schelle auf die andere Seite weggenommen und den Zug parallel zur Bremsleitung links herum am Steuerrohr vorbei gelegt. Dieser ist nun auch durchgÃ¤ngig. Frage mich warum Cube, die 30cm AuÃenzug da am Hinterbau spart, denn fÃ¼r mich als Bike-Technik-AnfÃ¤nger fÃ¼hlt sich das Schalten mir den JagwireÂ´s definitiv knackiger und prÃ¤ziser an. Beim Umwerferzug eigentlich das Selbe, dieser ist auch auf der (fÃ¼r uns) falschen Seite. Den haben wir daher rechts am Steuerohr in einem etwas grÃ¶Ãerem Radius zum Schalthebel gefÃ¼hrt. Mit den SchutztÃ¼llen, die beim Jagwire-Set mit dabei waren, ist der mechanische Schutz auch gegeben. Ich denke wir haben so ein sehr aufgerÃ¤umtes homogenes Bild am Lenker geschaffen.
  Die Anlenkung des Umwerfers am Stereo geschieht von unten durch die 3D-Box. Die Bohrung mussten wir etwas vergrÃ¶Ãern, der AuÃenzug(4,5mm ohne Endkappe) passte einfach nicht rein. Eine gedichtete Endkappe haben wir dann oben auf die AuftrittsÃ¶ffnung geschoben, ging mit etwas anfeilen satt drauf. Den Innenzug sollte man auch tunlichst mit demontiertem Umwerfer fÃ¤deln und befestigen. Denn im angebauten Zustand lÃ¤sst es sich nicht so leicht arbeiten an dieser Stelle, da einfach wenig/kein Platz ist, hÃ¶chstens fÃ¼r KinderhÃ¤nde.
  Bei der Bestimmung der richtigen KettenlÃ¤nge(neue HG73 wurde verbaut) haben wir uns auch etwas schwer getan. Bei Betrachtung der KettenlÃ¤nge so das sie Ã¼ber das Ganze Band funktioniert, war bei vorn Mitte/hinten Klein die Kette nicht mehr richtig gespannt. Wir haben dann noch mal 2 Glieder mehr herausgenommen und sie ist jetzt sehr kurz gehalten. Vorn/hinten groÃ geht eigentlich nicht, da ist das Schaltwerk fast waagerecht, aber diese Kettenlinie soll man ja normalerweise eh nicht fahren. Tjo, ansonsten. Ja, ungewÃ¶hnlich ist nun die Reba am Stereo, die haben wir beim SelbstdurchgefÃ¼hrten Service auf 120mm getravelt und entspricht in den MaÃen einer abgesenkten RS Revelation. Den Zug des Lockouthebels haben wir gekÃ¼rzt und auch gleich mit Jagwire versehenJ! Je nachdem
  wie ich mit der Geo so zurecht komme, Berg hoch etc. wird dann im Winter die Gabel noch gegen eine vielleicht etwas grÃ¶Ãere getauscht.

  Bilder, auch zu den Problem-Details, findet ihr in meiner Fotogalerie http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47102.


  Ich hoffe es war nicht zuviel Text. Die Verwandlung hat mich gleich in zweierlei Hinsicht weitergebracht. Ersten habe ich nun ein tolles Fully und zweitens habe ich durch das Selberschrauben ne Menge Ã¼ber Aufbau/Funktion/Einstellung der Bike-Technik gelernt. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


  Die Saison kann beginnenâ¦..so denne Hals und Beinbruch und Kette rechts.

  GruÃ Dirk



  Komplett Ã¼bernommene Teile:

-          Gabel Reba SL 120mm
-          Vorbau /Lenker Race Face Ride
-          Umwerfer Shimano XT
-          Schaltwerk Shimano XT
-          Kurbel / Innenlager Shimano XT
-          Kassette Shimano XT
-          Schalthebel SLX
-          Bremse Formula RX
-          Pedale Shimano PD-M520
-          Sattel Scape
-          Schwalbe Nobby Nic
-          Flaschenhalter Elite 

  Neuangeschaffte Teile:

-          Rahmenkit inkl. DÃ¤mpfer
-          Steuersatz FSA Orbit ZR 1.5r weiÃ inkl. Konus
-          Spacer weiÃ Spank
-          Griffe Syntace Moto
-          LaufrÃ¤der DT Swiss M1800 + Syntace X12 Steckachse
-          SattelstÃ¼tze Syntace P6 Carbon weiÃ (34,9mm)
-          Sattelklemme Syntace Superlock 2 (34,9mm)
-          SchaltzÃ¼ge Jagwire Ripcord L3
-          SchlÃ¤uche Schwalbe 14


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*Haste soweit ganz fein gemacht.
Aber nur 120 mm Federweg am Stereo ... is n bissel wenig.
Die Ganganzeiger hättest weg lassen sollen und dann die Bremshebel nach innen setzen.
Dann brauchste nich so ne Fingergymnastik bei Fahreinsatz machen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. März 2012)

die reba ist viel zu niedrig. da kriegst ja schon ueberschlagsgefuehle, wenn nur den randstein runterfaehrst.
der nobby waer mir auch noch eine oder zwei nummern zu zahm, aber das haengt von deiner fahrweise ab.
sonst passt's.


----------



## toyoraner (14. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Die Ganganzeiger hättest weg lassen sollen und dann die Bremshebel nach innen setzen.
> Dann brauchste nich so ne Fingergymnastik bei Fahreinsatz machen.
> 
> Schönen Gruss, Mario*



Ja, die Bremshebelposition war so ganz angenehm, mit den Schalthebeln gings auch ganz gut. Danke für den Tip, wußte gar nicht das das geht mit Entfernen der Anzeigen. Habe das heute gleich mal umgesetzt. Nun muss ich mal sehen ob mich die hintere Schaltwippe am Rand des Zeigefingers stört, ist ziemlich knapp beim Umgreifen der Griffe. Habe die Bremshebel etwas weiter rein genommen, so das es sehr gut Einfinger-Bedienbar ist, aber nun ist die eben die Einstellung der Schalthebelpos begrenzt.(Geht nicht weiter nach innen) Ich probiere es mal aus am Freitag bei der nächsten Tour und werd sehen...


----------



## toyoraner (14. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die reba ist viel zu niedrig. da kriegst ja schon ueberschlagsgefuehle, wenn nur den randstein runterfaehrst.
> der nobby waer mir auch noch eine oder zwei nummern zu zahm, aber das haengt von deiner fahrweise ab.
> sonst passt's.



Viel zu niedrig ist doch relativ. Der Rahmen ist erstmal für Gabeln von 120-150mm ausgelegt. Durch prozentual etwas höheren SAG und Lenkwinkel, macht das keine 2cm Unterschied aus. 
Am Berg läufts so erstmal sehr gut und bergab werde ich einfach sehen inwieweit dies mich begrenzt. Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt kein Überschlagsgefühl gehabt und das Fahrwerk scheint erstmal homogen abgestimmt. Dazu muss man sagen, ich fahr bis jetzt immer sehr Tourenlastig und bin kein "Downhill-Fighter"! 

Mit dem Nobby Ist einfach ne Kostenfrage, die Mäntel waren nur eine Saison gefahren und noch prima in Schuß, also warum wegwerfen!?
Danach habe ich auf jeden Fall vor auch mit einem anderen Reifen und Breiten zu experimentieren.


----------



## fatz (15. März 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Viel zu niedrig ist doch relativ. Der Rahmen ist erstmal für Gabeln von 120-150mm ausgelegt.


aeh! da hast du was gruendlich missverstanden. der rahmen ist fuer eine 150er gabel 
ausgelegt, die man zum bergauffahren auf 120mm absenken kann. das ist was ganz 
anderes. und 3cm unterschied in der einbauhoehe sind eine ganze menge.


----------



## derAndre (15. März 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Viel zu niedrig ist doch relativ. Der Rahmen ist erstmal für Gabeln von 120-150mm ausgelegt. Durch prozentual etwas höheren SAG und Lenkwinkel, macht das keine 2cm Unterschied aus.
> Am Berg läufts so erstmal sehr gut und bergab werde ich einfach sehen inwieweit dies mich begrenzt. Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt kein Überschlagsgefühl gehabt und das Fahrwerk scheint erstmal homogen abgestimmt. Dazu muss man sagen, ich fahr bis jetzt immer sehr Tourenlastig und bin kein "Downhill-Fighter"!
> 
> Mit dem Nobby Ist einfach ne Kostenfrage, die Mäntel waren nur eine Saison gefahren und noch prima in Schuß, also warum wegwerfen!?
> Danach habe ich auf jeden Fall vor auch mit einem anderen Reifen und Breiten zu experimentieren.



Was die Gabel angeht da hat Fatz völlig recht. Wenn Du mal ne 140 Forke gefahren bist wirst Du merken warum. Auch wenn viele hier das ne Absenkung an der Gabel nicht für nötig halten, bin ich ein begeisterter Nutzer der Absenkung an meiner Talas. Manchmal vergesse ich dann sie wieder von 120 auf 140 zu drehen. Spätestens bei der nächsten Abfahrt frage ich mich dann warum das so anstrengend und zappelig ist. Die Antwort gibt mir dann sehr schnell ein Blick auf die Gabelkrone. In Verbindung mit Deinem "langen" Vorbau wird sich dieser Effekt doppelt auswirken.

Den Nic würde an Deiner Stelle auch erst mal weiter fahren. Das ist ein guter Allrounder und passt für meinen Geschmack gut zu Deinem Aufbau. Wenn Du irgendwann fest stellst das Du seine Grenzen erreicht hast, kannst Du immer noch auf was härteres Wechseln. Wahrscheinlich wird das im Herbst/Winter sein und Du kannst erst mal das Vorderrad neu bestücken.

Die durchgehende Verlegung ist auf jeden Fall ne Super Idee!

Insgesamt gefällt mir Dein Aufbau sehr gut. Alles sehr stimmig, auch im Hinblick darauf das Du gerade vom Hardtail umgestiegen bist. Das Stereo muss nicht als Minifreerider/Enduro aufgebaut werden. Es eignet sich durch den straffen Hinterbau durchaus zur "leichten" Tourentrailrakete und wenn man mal ehrlich ist ist das ja auch seine ursprüngliche Bestimmung. Mein Tipp ist bei Gelegenheit mal einen kürzeren Vorbau zu testen. Der stört nicht beim Touren, bringt aber auf'm Trail ne Menge Spaß. 

Ich bin sicher Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben.


----------



## toyoraner (15. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> aeh! da hast du was gruendlich missverstanden. der rahmen ist fuer eine 150er gabel
> ausgelegt, die man zum bergauffahren auf 120mm absenken kann. das ist was ganz
> anderes. und 3cm unterschied in der einbauhoehe sind eine ganze menge.



Nein denke ich nicht. Die Eignung habe ich damals irgendwo im Netz  gelesen, wo ein Rahmenkit angeboten wurde und der empfohlene Gabelweg da  Stand. Du wirst mir zustimmen, das der Rahmen 2009 welcher Baugleich  mit 2010 ist auch mit ner 140er Forke ausgeliefert wurde, somit wärens NUR 2cm ;-). Es steht auch  nirgends, das die Absenkfunktion tunlichst nur am Berg einzusetzen ist.

Nicht destotrotz ist vollkommen klar, das die 120 vielleicht nicht das  Optimum darstellt was das Bergabfahren mit dem Stereo angeht, sich der  Lenkwinkel um 1 Grad ändert etc. pp. Aber das möchte ich selber für meine Fahrgewohnheiten herrausfinden wenn möglich.
Die Sitzposition z.Bsp. find ich im Moment super, da ich mich fast wie  aufn Radon fühle. Ich hoffe auch dahingehend Erfahrungen zu sammeln, ob  eine absenkbare Gabel in Zukunft überhaupt nötig ist und ich eine z.Bsp.  mit fest 140mm verbauen kann und somit z.Bsp. wie bei der Revelation  das Dual-Air mit an Bord habe, was ich an der Reba sehr gut abstimmbar  finde.

Ein Hauptziel des Projektes war ja auch erstmal, soweit alle Komponenten  vom Team zu übernehmen, das es passt und das ganze kostenschonend  einhergeht - Stichwort WAF!

derAndre hat es im letzten Abschnitt sehr gut zusammengefasst und den  Begriff Tourentrailrakete triffts ziemlich gut, was ich mir in Zukunft  so vorstelle. Zeit zum Testen ist jetzt da und hier und dort werde ich  sicher mal was probieren. Vorbaulänge entspricht erstmal der  Werksausstattung von Cube 90mm.


----------



## fatz (15. März 2012)

mach was du willst. glaub's oder glaub's ned. ich hab kein problem wenn du mit 120mm durch die gegend
juckelst. schliesslich tut's mir ned weh. aber manchmal isses nicht doof mal auf leute zu hoeren, die 
n bissl ahnung haben.

over and out...........


----------



## Beppe (15. März 2012)

Also ich kann Fatz u Andre nur zustimmen. M.E. sind zwei centimeterchen mehr Federweg schon beinahe ein Sprung in eine andere Bikekategorie.


----------



## toyoraner (15. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> mach was du willst. glaub's oder glaub's ned. ich hab kein problem wenn du mit 120mm durch die gegend
> juckelst. schliesslich tut's mir ned weh. aber manchmal isses nicht doof mal auf leute zu hoeren, die
> n bissl ahnung haben.
> 
> over and out...........



Fühl dich doch bitte nicht so auf den Schlips getreten. 
Ich ignorier doch eure Meinungen nicht, aber ich möcht mir gern meine eigene Bilden. Nach meinem letzten Post sollte das doch nachvollziehbar gewesen sein. Jeder hat doch irgendwo andere Ansprüche und ein anderes Feeling. Also, just relax


----------



## derAndre (16. März 2012)

hehe, die unbelehrbaren ;-) 

Mach wie Du denkst aber teste das Bike mal mit ner 140mm Gabel wenn Du Dir wirklich ein Bild machen möchtest. Den auch mit ner "leichten" Trailrakete geht es manchmal bergab und da wirst Du den Unterschied erheblich merken. Auch im Flachland fühlt sich das Stereo mit 140mm besser an. Man hat das gefühl es tritt sich leichter. Bei 100 mm wird der Effekt noch krasser. Da haste das Gefühl du trampelst einen Berg rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. März 2012)

eigentlich wollte ich dir ja gar nimmer antworten, aber von mir aus noch einmal


toyoraner schrieb:


> Fühl dich doch bitte nicht so auf den Schlips getreten.


warum nicht?


> Ich ignorier doch eure Meinungen nicht, aber ich möcht mir gern meine eigene Bilden.


kannst du ja. siehe meinen post oben.


> Nach meinem letzten Post sollte das doch nachvollziehbar gewesen sein.


das einzige was fuer mich da nachvollziehbar ist, sind eine gewisse unwissenheit und 
beratungsresistenz. sorry, wenn ich dir das so hart sagen muss. wenn du sagst,
he jungs ich hab grad echt nicht die kohle fuer eine andere gabel und gurk halt jetzt
mal eine weile so rum, dann koennt ich das verstehen, auch wenn's dafuer auch loesungen gaeb.
wenn du mir erzaehlen willst, das alle gut und richtig so ist, geht mir halt der hut hoch.


> Jeder hat doch irgendwo andere Ansprüche und ein anderes Feeling.


schon, aber es gibt dinge die sind technisch einfach ein ausgemachter schmarrn.
das hat dann nix mehr mit feeling oder anspruechen zu tun. sonder eher mit dem ein 
paar zeilen weiter oben erwaehntem


----------



## Vincy (17. März 2012)

Durch die 120er Gabel verlagert sich das Tretlager noch mehr nach unten und somit öfters die Kurbel/Pedale aufsetzt!


----------



## toyoraner (17. März 2012)

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, das die Reba die Endlösung in Sachen Gabel sein wird und zitiere mich gern nocheinmal selber - Stichwort Kohle ;-)  !



toyoraner schrieb:


> Ein Hauptziel des Projektes war ja auch *erstmal*, soweit alle Komponenten  vom Team zu übernehmen, das es passt und das ganze *kostenschonend*  einhergeht - Stichwort WAF!



@fatz

Ich habe hier keine Beratung in Sachen Gabel verlangt. Sicher bin ich jemand, der nen kleinen Dickschädel hat, geb ich gern zu, sehe das nicht als negative Eigenschaft. Ich "erforsche" gern selbst und möchte in gewissen Dingen, wo ich meine nicht ganz doof zu sein, selbst Erfahrungen sammeln und mir eine Meinung bilden. Erfahrungen oder z.Bsp. Testberichte Anderer nehme ich gern nur als Richtwerte und sehe diese nicht immer gleich als Endlösung. Wieso kannst du das nicht einfach aktzeptieren? Weil es immer wieder Menschen gibt die meinen die Weisheit geschluckt zu haben....

Ich streite dir Fachkenntniss in keinster Weise ab. Aber so wie ich das auf den ersten Blick sehe, nennst du ein Stereo nicht dein Eigen. Physisch unterscheiden wir uns vielleicht auch ein bisschen und vom Fahrterrain mal abgesehen, wie kannst du also beurteilen wie genau ich mich auf meinem Stereo fühle? 
Ein Freund der mich direkt beim Aufbau und Einstellung bis jetzt unterstützt hat, auch Probegefahren ist und der im Bikesektor ein sehr versierter Mensch ist, müsste dann wohl auch ein völliger Depp sein, weil er die Fahreigenschaften anders beurteilt wie du.


----------



## Schelle (18. März 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> @fatz
> Aber so wie ich das auf den ersten Blick sehe, nennst du ein Stereo nicht dein Eigen.



Psst, Vorsicht! Das Liteville fährt er noch nicht soo lange.  Rate mal, was er vorher jahrelang hatte? 

Also besser aufhören   . 

Das es Dir momentan um einen kostenneutralen Umbau ging haben wir verstanden. Sieh den Tausch der Gabel als nächtmögliches Update in Betracht.


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2012)

Die Reba verkaufen und stattdessen eine Sektor oder Revelation. Die kostet nur wenig mehr, bringt da aber mindestens doppelten Faktor Spaß.


----------



## Delaheye (18. März 2012)

Also Toyoraner,

"Ein Freund der mich direkt beim Aufbau und Einstellung bis jetzt unterstützt hat, auch Probegefahren ist und der im Bikesektor ein sehr versierter Mensch ist, müsste dann wohl auch ein völliger Depp sein, weil er die Fahreigenschaften anders beurteilt wie du."
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Dein Fahrradschrauber ist ein VOLLDEPP ! Wenn er Dir das ganze als gut und richtig verkauft !

Denn das Fahrverhalten Deines Bikes veändert sich zum absolut nagativen bis gefährlichen.

Das Cube Stereo ist ein ein ALL MOUNTAIN MTB dem etwas mehr bergab Allüren anerzogen wurden, dagegen das AMS 130/150 als weiteres ALL MOUNTAIN mit besseren Klettereigenschaften.

So, wenn wir nun ein Stereo im Lenkwinkel verändern indem wir eine kürzere Gabel verbauen als für den Frame vorgesehen ist. Wird dieser steiler, der Vorlauf der Vorderachse wird kürzer und damit das Lenkverhalten viel nervöser. Beim cruisen vor der Eisdiele merkst das noch nicht, wenns dann aber mal nen Berg runter geht. Wirds Dich wahrscheinlich recht schnell zerlegen.

Aber wenns meinst mach Deine Erfahrung, vergiss gute Schutzkleidung nicht.

Mein Rat, vertick die Reba in der Bucht solang es noch geht, jetzt gerade ist ein guter Zeitpunkt. Schieb Dein Projekt noch ein zwei Monate um zu sparen und besorg Dir ne längere Forke.

Dein Bike wirds Dir mit viel besserem Vahrverhalten danken.


----------



## toyoraner (18. März 2012)

Schelle schrieb:


> Psst, Vorsicht! Das Liteville fährt er noch nicht soo lange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben - auf den ersten Blick.
Ich bin schon still...




Delaheye schrieb:


> Also Toyoraner,
> Dein Fahrradschrauber ist ein VOLLDEPP ! Wenn er Dir das ganze als gut und richtig verkauft !



Ich richte es ihm aus!



Delaheye schrieb:


> Denn das Fahrverhalten Deines Bikes veändert sich zum absolut nagativen bis gefährlichen.



Dann sollte ich wohl besser das Bike nur noch auf dem Elbradweg bewegen...



Delaheye schrieb:


> Das Cube Stereo ist ein ein ALL MOUNTAIN MTB dem etwas mehr bergab Allüren anerzogen wurden, dagegen das AMS 130/150 als weiteres ALL MOUNTAIN mit besseren Klettereigenschaften.



Und ich habe ihm im Moment das etwas mehr bergab aberzogen!
Mein (bergab) Anspruch, in Anbetracht dessen wo ich herkomme, und eurer Anspruch liegen im Moment einfach etwas auseinander.




Delaheye schrieb:


> So, wenn wir nun ein Stereo im Lenkwinkel verändern indem wir eine kürzere Gabel verbauen als für den Frame vorgesehen ist. Wird dieser steiler, der Vorlauf der Vorderachse wird kürzer und damit das Lenkverhalten viel nervöser.



Vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Dafür begünstigt ein steilerer Lenkwinkel die Manövrierfähigkeit, vor allem in engeren Kurven, soweit ich weiß. Bitte korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege.



Delaheye schrieb:


> Beim cruisen vor der Eisdiele merkst das noch nicht, wenns dann aber mal nen Berg runter geht. Wirds Dich wahrscheinlich recht schnell zerlegen. Aber wenns meinst mach Deine Erfahrung, vergiss gute Schutzkleidung nicht. Mein Rat, vertick die Reba in der Bucht solang es noch geht, jetzt gerade ist ein guter Zeitpunkt. Schieb Dein Projekt noch ein zwei Monate um zu sparen und besorg Dir ne längere Forke.



Ich fahre bereits seit einigen Tagen mit dem Bike durch die Gegend, auch Bergab ohne Überschlagsgefühl, aber das glaub mir ja eh keiner.


So, und nu ist ma gut hier.  Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt in punkto Gabel klar gemacht und wenn ich in nem Jahr, nach dem sicher erfolgtem Update, hier schreibe, Leute toll 150mm fühlen sich merklich viel besser an, dann könnt ihr schreiben, siehste haben wir dir doch gesagt und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## cytrax (18. März 2012)

OMG wie kann mann ein Bike so kastrieren????


----------



## toyoraner (6. März 2013)

So liebe Gemeinde,

Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit und ein paar Updates haben nach einem Jahr Stereobetrieb
Einzug gehalten. Diese mÃ¶chte ich euch heute kurz J vorstellen.

Als erstes sollte die ÃbergangslÃ¶sung RS Reba gegen eine grÃ¶Ãere Gabel getauscht werden. Nein nicht primÃ¤r, weil ich auf Grund der GeometrieÃ¤nderung (Stichwort EinbauhÃ¶he) immer Ã¼bern Lenker abgestiegen bin ;-), sondern vor allem weil in vielen Situationen bergab die Reba keine Reserven mehr bot. Davon mal abgesehen â eine 150er ist die Standartgabel im Stereo und diese steht im gut. *UPDATE nach paar Fahrkilometern: FÃ¤hrt sich auch besser !*Mein Verlangen es begab auch mal krachen zu lassen und technisch schwieriges GelÃ¤nde anzusteuern ist durch das Stereo ziemlich groÃ geworden â macht halt SpaÃ. Bergauf waren die 120mm der Reba aber durchaus von Vorteil. Daher sollte die neue Gabel auch eine Absenkungsfunktion haben. Die Wahl ist auf die DT Swiss EXM150 gefallen. Leicht, komfortabel, super verarbeitet und vor allem sehr schick, wie ich finde. Passt perfekt in das â(Farb)Bildâ meines StereoÂ´s.






Wegen der nun lÃ¤ngeren Gabel und anderen LeitungsfÃ¼hrung Ã¼ber deren TorsionBox, war leider der Schlauch der Vorderradbremse zu kurz. Da ein Ersatzschlauch nicht gerade gÃ¼nstig ist, ich auf Sauerei mit dem DOT keinen Bock hatte und vor allem die Pflege und Einstellung der Formula RX vorn immer etwas âanstrengendâ war (am Hinterrad hab ich nie Probleme, vermutlich durch die hÃ¶here Steifigkeit wegen der Steckachse) entschied ich mich zu einem, durchaus gewagten, Experiment und kaufte mir nur fÃ¼r vor ein 2013er Modell der RX, das mit Hilfe kleinerer Updates unter dem Begriff ECT(Enhanced Caliper Techologie), ein doppelt so groÃes Rollback(RÃ¼ckzugsweg der Kolben) haben soll wie die alten Modelle. ERSTES FAZIT NACH DEM EINBAU: Genial! Sie lÃ¤sst sich sehr einfach und schnell schleiffrei einstellen â der mehr Platz zur Scheibe ist definitiv sichtbar. GefÃ¼hlt ist der Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt minimal lÃ¤nger geworden, aber nicht unangenehm. Wie sie sich im Fahrbetrieb verhÃ¤lt werden die nÃ¤chsten Wochen zeigen. 






Bei der DurchfÃ¼hrung der einfachen Wartung des RP23 habe ich die HV-Kammer etwas verkleinert mit dem bekannten Kunststoffteileinlegetrick â dadurch erhoffe ich mir eine etwas bessere Endprogression, da ich den DÃ¤mpfer immer ziemlich sensibel eingestellt habe und er dadurch aber zum Durchschlagen neigte. ZusÃ¤tzlich wurde der DÃ¤mpfer âverhubertâ. 
Jetzt machen die Lager auch das was sie sollen, sich leicht drehen. Die originalen Lagerbolzen konnte ich per Handkraft nicht im Gleitlager drehen, so straff/fest waren die und erster VerschleiÃ in den Buchsen war auch zu sehen â und das nach nur ca. 2000km.
Kann diese Sache auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen â weitere Infos siehe www.huber-bushings.com .






Beim Aufbau hatte ich komplett durchgÃ¤ngige Jagwire-SchaltzughÃ¼llen verwendet und den fÃ¼r das Schaltwerk erst nur mit Kabelbindern, spÃ¤ter dann an Klebesockeln befestigt. Ich war mit dieser LÃ¶sung aber nicht so 100% zufrieden - das geht besser. Daher habe ich die ZuganschlÃ¤ge etwas aufgedremelt, wieder lackiert und nun konnte ich die SchaltzughÃ¼lle direkt durch die beiden ZuganschlÃ¤ge zum Schaltwerk fÃ¼hren. Perfekt!






Nun musste noch was gegen das doch etwas nervige Kettenklappern getan werden.
Ich hatte zuerst mit einer C-Guide KettenfÃ¼hrung geliebÃ¤ugelt, aber fand den Preis fÃ¼r dieses recht labile Bauteil irgendwie nicht angemessen. Zahlreiche Biker berichten immer wieder von abgerissenen C-Guides â klar Kabelbinderbefestigung ist ja auch irgendwie nicht so das dolle. Da stieÃ ich im Forum auf die LÃ¶sung âKettenglÃ¼ck 2.0â vom IBC-User Bierschwanger. Dieser hatte eine MÃ¶glichkeit gefunden, ein aktuelles Shimano 10fach-Schaltwert mit Shadowplus-Technologie so zu modifizieren, das es an einer bestehenden 9-fach Schaltung einsetzbar ist. Also ein mittellanges 768GS XT-Schaltwerk gekauft (der kÃ¼rzere KÃ¤fig gegenÃ¼ber vorher sollte der Kettenspannung zusÃ¤tzlich zu gute kommen), umbauen lassen, eingebaut, eingestellt â es funktioniert tatsÃ¤chlich einwandfrei. Und das Gute daran; das Schaltwerk kann spÃ¤ter weiterhin als 10fach eingesetzt werden.






Weiterhin habe ich im Laufe der letztjÃ¤hrigen Bikesaison die NobbyÂ´s schnell runtergeschmissen und zuerst gegen MountainKing RS vorn und XKing RS hinten in 2.4er GrÃ¶Ãe getauscht. Im trockenen GelÃ¤nde war die Kombi soweit super, aber wenn es feucht wurde, gerade auf felsigem Untergrund, war ich nicht so zufrieden. Daher wechselte ich vorn auf den Baron in 2.3 und der MountainKing wanderte nach hinten. Was soll ich sagen, der Baron hat wirklich viel Gripp und vermittelt auf feuchtem Untergrund enorme Sicherheit. Der MountainKing hinten rollt nicht viel schlechter wie der XKing, hat aber vor allem im GelÃ¤nde mehr Gripp. FÃ¼r mich somit eine super Allroundkombi.

Thats itâ¦.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delaheye (7. März 2013)

Jo Hi !!!

Der Beratungsresistente macht grosse Fortschritte, Kompliment !!! 
Sieht gut aus Dein Bike. 

Zur Forke, farblich sehr gute Wahl, technisch, sorry bin FOX Jünger, ja sie sind nicht die leichtesten, aber die Ganzmetallbauweise fasziniert.

Die Bremse ist ne sehr gute in Ihrer Preisklasse, fahre sie selbst an meinem 110er AMS, die neuen Scheiben sind auch der Knaller. Und das mit dem Rollback ist korrekt , funzt auch, bei mir seit 5000km.

Über die Huber Bushings lässt sich streiten, lasse ich so stehen.

Beim Dämpfer hast leider den falschen drin, ja er ist orginal . Wurde aber auch nur ein Jahr in dem Bike verbaut. Doch auch hier gehst Du den richtigen Weg, dass Volumen der Kammer zu verkleinern für eine bessere Endprogression.

Schwalbe ??? Ist durch das Thema oder !? Ich bin derzeit auf Michelin unterwegs.

Beim Schaltwerk muss ich zugeben , da kann auch ich noch was lernen 

Fazit : Cooles und durchdachtes Bike. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und noch mehr tolle Kilometer damit, aber vergiss den Helm nicht.

Schade das dieses tolle Bike bei Cube eingestampft wurde. 

Mein Tipp, besorg Dir vorzeitig nen hochwertigen Lagersatz.

Beste Bikergrüsse


----------



## toyoraner (27. April 2013)

So hier mal kurz ein Update nach den ersten Fahrkilometern.

1. Die Formula RX 2013 hält was sie verspricht, absolut kein Schleifen und Klingeln mehr. 

2. Der RP23 ist durch die Kammerverkleinerung deutlich besser einstellbarer, sensibel genug für Wurzeln und straffer zu Ende hin für Drops etc. Bis jetzt kein Durchschlag / bzw. auf Endanschlag. 

3. Die EXM läuft wunderbar, schluckt alles, Absenkfunktion tadellos und Federweg wird fast komplett ausgenutzt. Das Bike fährt sich insgesamt jetzt bergab Bombe, der Unterschied zu vorher ist eindeutig. Leider fing die Gabel jetzt an zu knacken, vor allem im Trackstand, beim harten Anbremsen oder schnellen Richtungs- /Lastwechseln. Nachdem Steuersatz und Laufrad ausgeschlossen wurden, habe ich sie diese Woche zum DT Swiss Service geschickt. Vermutung ist die Verklebung der Standrohre in der Gabelbrücke. Hoffe auf Erkenntniss und schnelle Behebung des Problemes...


----------



## toyoraner (21. Mai 2013)

So, nach 3 Wochen ist die EXM wieder drinne. Das DT-Servicecenter hat auf Garantie Gabelschaft, Krone erneuert sowie nen Service durchgeführt. Das Knacken kam von der Verpressung zwischen Krone & Standrohreinheit.

Morgen ist Probefahrt...


----------



## james.fox (22. Mai 2013)

Schick schick... ich könnte mich hier demnächst anschließen mit einem alt/neu-aufbau meines Stereos ;-). Das wird um eine Rahmengröße verkleinert und für meine Freundin passend gemacht. Aber nur wenn das für dich ok ist-- will das thema nicht hijacken ;-).


----------



## toyoraner (22. Mai 2013)

james.fox schrieb:


> Schick schick... ich könnte mich hier demnächst anschließen mit einem alt/neu-aufbau meines Stereos ;-). Das wird um eine Rahmengröße verkleinert und für meine Freundin passend gemacht. Aber nur wenn das für dich ok ist-- will das thema nicht hijacken ;-).


 

Mach nur. Kein Ding!


----------



## Teuflor (13. August 2013)

Schickes Thema. Hab mir auch den Rahmen raus gesucht allein schon wegen dem klasse Preis... 

Meint ihr, der Rahmen Schaft auch eine 160mm Gabel?  Bei 25%sag? 

Oder dann doch lieber eine 150mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (20. September 2013)

So, mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.

Das Stereo hat im Sommer erfolgreich eine Transalp ohne Defekte und Schäden überstanden. 

Nun hat die EXM wieder Probleme bereitet und mußte abermals ins Servicecenter zu DT-Swiss.
Die erste Reparatur nach 200km liegt keine 5 Monate zurück.
Während meiner letzten Ausfahrt wurde sie extrem bockig.Sie schlug bei Ausfedern hart am Anschlag an und SAG war praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. Meine Vermutung war eine Problem mit der Luftfedereinheit.
So war es dann auch, diese wurde komplett ersetzt.
An dieser Stelle muss ich wirklich mal den DT-Swiss Service loben, sonst wird in Foren ja meist nur gemeckert. Die Reparatur inkl. Hin- und Rückversand hat keine 7 Tage gedauert!

Weiterhin habe ich nach knapp 1700KM mit den Huberbuchsen Spiel im Hinterbau bemerkt, wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt. Die Diagnose - Gleitlager waren runter. Also neue eingepresst und geht! Schade, ich habe mir eine längere Haltbarkeit versprochen.

Der Winter naht in großen Schritten und die nächsten Update´s sind schon eingetütet, die da heißen Umbau auf 2x10 Schaltung sowie neue Bremsanlage.


Auf bald...


----------



## toyoraner (3. Juli 2014)

So, nachdem die Saison doch schon eine Weile am laufen ist, gibt’s heute ein paar Infos zu den 2014er News an meinem Bike.









Wie bereits angekündigt, wurde nun der Schritt auf eine 2x10 Schaltung getan.Die Kurbel sollte dabei ersetzt werden und ich hatte nicht so richtig Lust auf die langweilige XT-Kurbel. Als RaceFace Fan bin ich dann bei der Turbine-Kurbel mit 24/38 Zähnen hängen geblieben. Gewichtsmäßig und funktionell ist sie einer XT-Kurbel ebenbürtig. Ich finde, ein optischer Leckerbissen mit klaren Linien und schönem Design. Probleme bereitete mir etwas die Kettenlinie. Ich musste mit der Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite maximal raus (Einstellbar durch 2 Scheiben) und dadurch schliff der linke Kurbelarm mit einer Kante an der Schwinge im ausgefederten Zustand. Daher habe ich am linken Kurbelarm etwas marginal die Kante in einem kleinen Bereich abgeschliffen und überlackiert. Bitte hierzu keine Kommentare, von wegen neue Kurbel und dann gleich kaputt machen, Garantie flöten oder Bruchgefahr etc.!






Die SLX Schalthebel wurden durch XT ersetzt. Klare Verbesserung ist, dass ich jetzt alles mit dem Daumen machen kann. Der Zeigefinger somit am Lenker oder der Bremse bleiben kann. Der 3fach Umwerfer wurde durch einen passenden 2fach XT ersetzt. Das 785er XT-Schaltwerk mit der Dämpfung war bereits vorhanden, mit Umbau Kettenglück 2.0 9fach kompatibel, und kann nun seiner eigentlichen 10fach-Aufgabe nachgehen. Um die Übersetzung zur 3fach gleich zu halten - ich brauch meinen kleinen Gang - ist hinten das größte Ritzel von 32 auf 36 gewachsen. Eine HG95 Kette macht die XT-Schaltgruppe (fast) komplett.






Des Weiteren habe ich die Formula RX abgebaut. Durch das ECT war das Schleifproblem zwar gelöst, aber der Leerweg war sehr groß und neue Scheiben wären auch fällig gewesen. Nun ist die RX auch für ihr 0-1 Verhalten bekannt, was im langsamen technischen Terrain nicht immer optimal war. Die RX neigte außerdem hinten bei längeren (Alpen)-Abfahrten zum Fading. Also Zeit mal was anderes zu probieren. Nun werkelt eine Magura MT4 mit 180mm und den massiven Storm-Scheiben vorn und nun auch hinten am Rad. Sie lässt sich deutlich besser dosieren, der Hebelweg ist kürzer und der Druckpunkt etwas weicher aber definiert. Die volle Power steht nicht direkt an, ist aber insgesamt gefühlt nicht viel weniger als bei der RX und ja auch die MT ist eine Einfingerbremse. Beim Bremspunkt musste ich mich etwas umstellen, spricht bei der RX habe ich immer seeehr spät und dann hart gebremst. Nun zieh ich ein Müh eher aber dafür besser dosiert. Das Entlüften ist entgegen der Meinung im Netz einfach und hat bei mir super funktioniert. Nur der Einfahrprozess der Beläge am Hinterrad war irgendwie mühselig. Sie verglasten anscheinend recht schnell (Hatte auch die 7.2er sowie Trickstuff probiert), vermutlich weil die Bremse hier im hügeligen Umland kaum auf Betriebstemperatur kommt. Aber nach 2-3 ordentlichen Regen-/Schmutzfahrten beim Rennsteigcross ist nun alles prima. Meine Erfahrungen hinsichtlich des Fadings und Dauerfestigkeit der MT4 werde ich dann im September machen können – im Chiemgau.









Passend zur neuen Kurbel gab es einen neuen Turbine Lenker. Die Lenkerbreite ist von 670 auf 720mm gewachsen, der Rise ist gleich geblieben. Ich hatte mir mehr Kontrolle auf dem auf dem Trail gewünscht, vor allem im technischen Terrain. Und was soll ich sagen – Wunsch erfüllt, ist deutlich spürbar und der Downhill macht nun noch mehr Spaß. Die Vorbaulänge werde ich, entgegen der Empfehlungen/Mainstream, nicht reduzieren, da im steilem Uphill das Vorderrad beim Stereo zum hochkommen neigt. In Verbindung mit der Absenkung der Gabel passt das also.










Eine Sache die ich schon länger im Auge hatte, war endlich mal einen passenden Sattel für meinen Hintern zu finden. Einschlafende Genitalien, gerade bei sehr langen Anstiegen, hatte ich schon ab und zu. Daher habe ich mir nun im Frühjahr Zeit zum Testen von Sätteln genommen und bin nach ausführlicher Testphase beim Ergon SM3 Größe M gelandet. Der Damm wird wunderbar entlastet und mein Hintern hat sich nun gut an den Sitz gewöhnt. Ich setzt mich drauf und fühle mich sofort wohl. Die perfekte Position zu finden war aber nicht so einfach. Eine 3 Tagestour konnte ich schon hinter mich bringen und hatte mit keinerlei Problemen zu kämpfen.






Die DT-Swiss EXM kostete mich leider schon wieder Nerven. Nach erfolgter Reparatur der ABS-Einheit im September 2013, zeigte sie Anfang Mai wieder selbiges Verhalten und ich habe sie wieder eingeschickt. Diesmal hat die Reparatur, Dämpfungsseite, aber 5 Wochen gedauert! Sehr ärgerlich. Nun arbeitet Sie wieder sehr fluffig, gefühlt etwas sensibler, was vielleicht dem neuen Öl geschuldet ist, was DT Swiss jetzt verwendet. Schau mer mal….

Von Stephan Huber habe ich im Winter eine neue Achse für den Dämpfer bekommen, die alte hatte nach 1700km Einkerbungen bzw. Spiel, und das empfohlene Fett bei der Montage der Buchsen verwendet. Ein Verschleiß durch Schmutzeintrag ist nun erstmal nicht zu erkennen. FEIN!

Der RP23 Dämpfer war nun nach 2 Saisons bei FOX zur großen Wartung. Ich hatte außerdem mitgeteilt das mein Hinterbau stark wippt und das PedalPro kaum einfluss hat, wenn man es einschaltet. Der Velocity Tune wurde daraufhin auf Firm geändert und es ist wie Tag und Nacht. Der Hinterbau wippt bei Wiegetritt im Openmodus fast nicht mehr, ist etwas straffer geworden, aber nicht unsensibel und das PedalPro, sofern eingeschaltet, macht den Hinterbau fast komplett zu - Hardtailfeeling für den Berg. SUPER!


----------



## augenklaus (3. Juli 2014)

Nach den Gabeleskapaden vom Anfang ein mittlerweile richtig schönes Rad!

Meine Frau hat in ihrem Stereo die DT Swiss XMM 140 verbaut. Vom Ansprechverhalten finde ich die deutlich besser als meine 120er Fox im Sting. Lohnen sich die Huber Bushings?

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Rad!


----------



## toyoraner (4. Juli 2014)

augenklaus schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die Huber Bushings?
> 
> Viel Spaß noch mit dem Rad!



Na ja, im Vergleich zu den alten Alubuchsen von FOX ist das Ansprechen schon feiner. Inzwischen gibt es ja von FOX auch
Kunststoffbuchsen und die sind sogar gedichtet und günstiger. Von daher müßte man die auch mal probieren bzw. ins Auge fassen. Bei Huber bekommst natürlich deine Wunscheloxalfarbe und made in Germany.


----------



## toyoraner (23. September 2014)

Und es tut sich noch was. Ich habe vor 4 Wochen die DT Swiss EXM150 im warsten Sinne des Wortes RUNTERGESCHMISSEN und bin wieder zurück zu RockShox gewechselt. Nun werkelt eine tapered 2015er Revelation DPA mit neuem handaufgebauten LRS-Satz im Stereo und ich bin happy. Details gibt es später mehr...


----------



## haiqualle (12. Januar 2015)

Hi, Super...

Bin auch eine Stereo-Aufbau am planen... Finde das Bike "auch heute noch" geil.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche LRS drauf soll... Habe noch eine  Satz Crossrides zuhause aber leider Schnellspanner...

Welcher LRS passt ? Werde evtl. meinen LRS und dann auch meine Gabel (Talas 32 RLC) veräußern...

Was haltet ihr von Funworks 4 Ways Naben ?


----------



## toyoraner (15. Januar 2015)

Na du brauchst auf Jeden Fall hinten X-12 Steckachse - Schnellspanner geht da nicht.
Deinen Satz Crossrides auf andere Naben umzubauen lohnt sich nicht wirklich, da du ja auch neue Speichen brauchst und
ordentliches Einspeichen ja auch nicht nur 1,50Mark kostet - außer du kannst es selbst.

Beim LRS enstscheidet halt was und wie du fährst und natürlich der Geldbeutel. Ich bin sehr zurfrieden mit den Flow EX und HOPE Naben.
Ist eine oft gefahrene Kombi soweit ich das mit bekommen habe. Mein vorheriger DT Swiss M1800 LRS war auch völlig in ordnung - nur halt etwas schmal mit 19,5 Innenmaulweite.
Diesen habe ich sogar noch da ! Hat vorn 9mm Standartschnellspannerachse.

Aber zu dem Thema gibts gebug Beiträge in der entsprechenden Laufradabteilung.


----------



## toyoraner (23. September 2015)

Und es fährt noch... 

Die Syntace Moto waren nach 3 Jahren komplett hinüber und so gabs im Frühjahr ein paar neue Griffe, die Ergon GE1 in der normalen Größe. Die Slim-Variante hatte ich probiert, war mit meiner Handgröße 9 aber zu klein. Lange überlegt über Sinn oder nicht, wie vielleicht auf dem Bild zu sehen, hat das Stereo noch ne Reverb dranbekommen. Im Nachhinein eine der sinnvollsten Investitionen die ich am Bike gemacht habe. Fahrtechnisch hilft es mir enorm noch besser "im Bike" zu stehen und die Position zu finden - sehr geil. Weiterhin hat eine Dichtung im RP23 die Flocke gemacht sodas das PP keine Funktion mehr hatte, daher großer Service bei FOX nötig. Das nutzte ich gleich dazu, dem Dämpfer die kleine Kammer zu spendieren und die Druckstufe nochmals abzuändern zu lassen von F auf M.

Ansonsten nach einem Jahr mit der neuen Rock Shox Revelation und FlowEx Laufradsatz - TipTop, fährt sich toll und vor allem keine Probleme.
Ebenso die Magura MT4, sofern man die richtigen Tricks zum Entlüften kennt, absolut zufriedenstellende Funktion und (fast) wartungsfrei.
Konnte diesen Sommer mal länger ne XT und SLX testen - Fazit: die "alte" MT4 muss sich wahrlich nicht verstecken.


----------



## Lachnitt (7. Januar 2016)

Schöner Werdegang!
Bitte beibehalten

Happy Trails


----------



## Weizentrinker (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön gemacht.

Mal ne Frage. Ich habe mir mit genau dem selben Rahmen einen Aufbau gemacht. Ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei mir der Bremssattel hinten fast auf der Bremsscheibe aufliegt. Bei der 160 Scheibe war mir das nicht aufgefallen aber nachdem ich jetzt auf 180mm gerüstet habe musste ich den Sattel auf dem Adapter ganz nach vorne schieben, damit er die Scheibe nicht berührt. Kennt jemand das Problem?

Danke,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## augenklaus (25. Februar 2016)

Für eine 180er Scheibe gehört ein Adapter unter den Sattel geschraubt.


----------



## toyoraner (25. Februar 2016)

Weizentrinker schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht.
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Ich habe mir mit genau dem selben Rahmen einen Aufbau gemacht. Ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei mir der Bremssattel hinten fast auf der Bremsscheibe aufliegt. Bei der 160 Scheibe war mir das nicht aufgefallen aber nachdem ich jetzt auf 180mm gerüstet habe musste ich den Sattel auf dem Adapter ganz nach vorne schieben, damit er die Scheibe nicht berührt. Kennt jemand das Problem?
> 
> ...



Hallo Matze,

das Problem hatte ich auch. Normal gibts da so flache Beilegscheiben zur Bremse(bei Magura sind diese mit dabei).Diese musst du dann zwischen Adapter - vorrausgesetzt der Korrekte ist verbaut - und Sattel montieren.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## toyoraner (20. Mai 2016)

siehe Seite 1 oben


----------



## Michele80 (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Rillenkugellager ich für den Cube Stereo Rahmen aus 2010 benötige? Habe meinen Pulvern lassen und habe keine Lager mehr. Wollte es nun wieder aufbauen.


----------



## toyoraner (27. Oktober 2022)

In meinen alten Unterlagen habe ich was gefunden:

Schwingenlager 2x (D=28, d=15, b=7) = 6902-RS alternativ 61902-2RS
Horstlink 4x (D=16, d=8, b=5) = 688-2RS
Wippe 2x (D=19, d=8, b=6) = 698-2RS

Lagerset  Horstlink Cube Nr 10301

Hier der Satz fürs Hauptlager, Umlenkhebel,Dämpferbefestigung inkl. Schrauben








						Cube Lagerset Sting/Stereo/Fritzz Umlenkhebel online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Cube Lagerset Sting/Stereo/Fritzz Umlenkhebel +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Zubehör Rahmen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Michele80 (27. Oktober 2022)

Aber bei dem  Satz steht Modelljahr 2020?


----------



## toyoraner (28. Oktober 2022)

Michele80 schrieb:


> Aber bei dem  Satz steht Modelljahr 2020?


Klick Mal auf das I neben der Info...


----------



## Lachnitt (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich meine auch das passt für die Jahre  2010-2012. Zumal das mal echt günstig ist.


----------

